# Noob in Boise



## TVBoss (Jun 2, 2015)

I havent even applied yet to be a driver. I just want some info first.

Im retired and honestly only want to make $200 max per month. How much would i have to drive for that?
Also, i am a "mature" woman. How safe is being a driver?
Thanks for your time!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

If you don't rack up too many dead miles and if there is some Uber business in Boise, it is doable.

The current Boise rates are:
Base fare $2.50 - $0.25 per minute - $1.75 Per mile 

Be aware that the mileage rate is high, and to the extent that the Boise market matures, it is likely to be cut by Uber with perhaps one day of notice.

It is hard for me as a male driver to judge the safety of a female driver. Search the messages here. There are female driver who have posted. Some younger drivers have run into some rude passengers at times. YMMV.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

If you stay away from the late night bar crowd, you should be fine. 

My suggestion, sit at home with the app on early morning (6-9am) or during the day and see what you get. Driving folks to work or the occasional day trip should get you there if you can go about your business and just leave the app on in case you get a call. Good luck and get a referral code from someone BEFORE you sign up (you are welcome to message me if you want mine) because with the referral code, you'll get a signup bonus and so will the referrer!


----------



## Jay.michigan (May 13, 2015)

Good luck working night people banging doors 
And keep bag in back seat just In case of drunks throwing up
I really hope you don't have a new car 
People don't respect anything these days


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I work only nights during the "drunk" hours on Friday and Saturday nights in Atlanta. I have no issues. I look at demographics and stay out of certain parts of town when I can help it. My rating hasn't suffered in over 400 trips, it's at 4.94. 

I do however have a strict 4.8 or higher passenger rating. I try not to take 5's because chances are good they are new.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Welcome to the uberama.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm glad you brought this up. I spend a big chunk of my time here helping the new and prospective drivers. Here is the standard advice I give to all newbies. I hope this helps...

*Uber best practices for safety, high ratings, and profit maximization.*

•Don't even think about driving until you've purchased a commercial livery insurance policy. That'll run you about $4500 per year so you're going to be doing a lot of driving at first. But you really have no choice in the matter. Your personal insurance company is going to drop you if they learn you're driving for Uber. And the Uber contingent liability policy DOES NOT cover your medical claim or your property claim in the event you are involved in an at-fault accident.
•Never pick up a pax with a rating lower than 4.7. (Jesus, how hard is it not to be a 5-star pax?)
•Never respond to a ping more than 10 minutes away. (Yes, it might be a decent fare, but the odds are against you.)
•If you're traveling, never respond to a ping behind you.
•When you arrive at pickup location and pax is not present, DO NOT call or text the pax. Start a stop watch and cancel at 5:01 and move on.
•For the love of God, NEVER had out gum, candy, mints, water, etc. to paxs. There is no upside, it costs you money, and it creates more mess for you to clean up.
•If a pax leaves something behind in your car. DO NOT make the effort to return it. If you follow Uber's rules it'll actually cost you money and time to return it. If the pax needs it back, he/she will track you down through Uber. When that happens you can negotiate an appropriate fee to return to item. It doesn't matter what the item is - wallet, phone, eyeglasses, event tickets, clothing, jewelry, etc.
•ABC - Always Be Compensated. You're an independent contractor. Don't do anything without being paid. If you wish to run your car as a charity the folks over at Meals on Wheels would love to speak with you.


----------

